# Unemployment after deactivation



## Donesmith1 (Jul 19, 2021)

I was deactivated two weeks ago for multiple reports of safety concerns. I never had any accidents. What are my chances of getting unemployment or should I even bother filing? I worked for Uber full-time for 18 months.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Donesmith1 said:


> I was deactivated two weeks ago for multiple reports of safety concerns. I never had any accidents. What are my chances of getting unemployment or should I even bother filing? I worked for Uber full-time for 18 months.


Depends on your state rules.
You'll get fifty responses, they'll all be right, and they'll all argue that they are right and the other 49 are wrong. 

In MY state, (with NO China Virus consideration) an Uber driver is self employed, does not pay into the UI pool, and is not eligible for unemployment insurance.

Now, listen to all the people who will tell me I'm wrong and that they are Uber drivers and they are getting UI ... but, I said "NO CHINA VIRUS CONSIDERATION''.



.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Donesmith1 said:


> I was deactivated two weeks ago for multiple reports of safety concerns. I never had any accidents. What are my chances of getting unemployment or should I even bother filing? I worked for Uber full-time for 18 months.


Theoretically, you’re not entitled to unemployment benefits because you’re an independent contractor and Uber does not pay unemployment insurance into the state coffers. Furthermore, you were booted from the platform due to safety concerns, so in other words you were negligent regarding your duties and thus not entitled to compensation.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Donesmith1 said:


> What are my chances of getting unemployment


kinda zero. PUA is toast or will be by sept and if you have no W2 wages, you don't qualify for UI.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber does not pay unemployment insurance into the state coffers.


well, they kinda do for their own employees. But drivers, at best we are accounts payable vendors to Uber. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

SHalester said:


> kinda zero. PUA is toast or will be by sept and if you have no W2 wages, you don't qualify for UI.
> [/QUO


 I would apply wouldn't hurt PUA may be extended until first quarter of 2022...I would try unfair deactivations happen alot in the ride share work...but it's kinda late in the game tho...good luck


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 605590


She should be in a bikini. Great hair.


----------

